# Dial Up Hell!!!!!!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt011 GAWD!!!!!! I forgot how slooooow and crappy dial up is. Local company bought out by WindScream (or sumtin like that) and right away........their system goes down. Out almost a week.......All I get is BS when I call. It'll be fixed sometime this century. :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt022 :smt022 :smt013


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Charlie said:


> :smt011 GAWD!!!!!! I forgot how slooooow and crappy dial up is. Local company bought out by WindScream (or sumtin like that) and right away........their system goes down. Out almost a week.......All I get is BS when I call. It'll be fixed sometime this century. :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt022 :smt022 :smt013


Phone co. or ISP?


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I just upgraded to DSL from high speed dial up a few weeks ago. I used to play solitaire in between page loadings. It's funny how we get spoiled to the better things in life. I remember when 28.8 was considered really fast, of course that was over 10 years ago when the best I could do was 14.4.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I remember when 14.4 was top of the line.

Sorry dude!

I went to DSL about 3 years ago - Can't go back now


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We had to live in one of those extended stay hotels for six weeks before we moved into our house because my wife needed to start her job and the house wasn't finished being built. All I had was dial up at the hotel and I was ready to hang myself. When we finally moved in and the cable guy came to the house, I don't think he made it back to his van before I called up to cancel the dial-up. When the lady on the phone suggested I keep the account in case I loose cable, I told her I'd rather be without than to have to deal with how slow dial up is.

My mother still has dial up. I will send her a huge photo of my son to download every now and then just to drive home the point that she needs a faster connection. :twisted:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Todd said:


> We had to live in one of those extended stay hotels for six weeks before we moved into our house because my wife needed to start her job and the house wasn't finished being built. All I had was dial up at the hotel and I was ready to hang myself. When we finally moved in and the cable guy came to the house, I don't think he made it back to his van before I called up to cancel the dial-up. When the lady on the phone suggested I keep the account in case I loose cable, I told her I'd rather be without than to have to deal with how slow dial up is.
> 
> My mother still has dial up. *I will send her a huge photo of my son to download every now and then just to drive home the point that she needs a faster connection.* :twisted:


Now that's just not nice to treat mom that way. Unless you're going to pay her cable bill.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, many hotels now have free wireless hi speed.

Before my last business trip, I went and bought a wireless card for my laptop. Unfortunately, now I don't have a 2nd computer to use at home because I have wired. It was a major pain to get that card to work when I first installed it - I don't wanna mess with the settings to put it back to wired. I'll just use the laptop on trips now.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

We only have a dial-up connection here at our vacation place in SC - can't justify high speed for a place where we spend maybe 4-5 nights every 6 weeks. With high speed at home and the office one does forget what the "world wide wait" was all about.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Now that's just not nice to treat mom that way. Unless you're going to pay her cable bill.


She can afford it. I just like razzing her.



Shipwreck said:


> Well, many hotels now have free wireless hi speed.


At the time I didn't have my laptop so I couldn't take advantage of the high speed that this place charged for (it was a real dive, but my wife's employer was paying). So I set up my desktop on the "dining room table/desk and had to use the modem. I'm one of those guys that is always on the internet or on email. That was the longest six weeks of my life.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Phone co. or ISP?


I'd have been back sooner, but.......you guys know.......I've been waitin', and waitin'.........:smt076 We had DSL through phone lines from our phone company........phone company sold their internet services to Windscream..........and waaLaa!....I'm back to dial up. Not many options here as I live out in the sticks. I can get a point-to-point setup back to town through another company but I'm out $300 bucks up front for set-up, antenna and installation, etc. May have to live with this for a few more days but that's all. :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Two years ago I lived in Southern Kaliforina and enjoyed internet connectivity though my cable tv provider. Rock solid access at speeds up to 11 megabits per second. 

Then I moved to the sticks. I am still having trouble adjusting to DSL (1 megabit on a good day). I do, however, remember what 300 baud dialup was like back in the day.

I am a programmer that has several clients down in SoKal. What is important to me is not how fast a webpage loads, but rather how fast I can upload 50MB + files. My current DLS upload rate is around 120KB/second. It totally sucks, but it’s the only game in town.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I went from dial up to DSL. It's like camparring my IMac to an Apple IIC (1ghrz).


----------

